# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.iOS >  طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS از کجا شروع شد؟

## aloapp

*طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS از کجا شروع شد؟*


شرکت اپل، یکی از تاثیرگذارترین شرکتهای *ساخت اپلیکیشن iOS* و تکنولوژی هوشمند در دنیا می باشد. کمتر کسی در دنیا وجود دارد که متوجه تاثیر محصولات شرکت اپل بر زندگی انسان قرن 21 نشده باشد. نوآوری های این شرکت تنها به طراحی و کارآیی محصولات محدود نشده بلکه اپل با ساخت سیستم عامل اختصاصی iOS، خاص بودن خود را به جهانیان ثابت نموده است.
*سیستم عامل iOS چیست؟*سیستم عامل اختصاصی شرکت اپل (Apple) به نام iOS، سیستم عاملی با امنیت بالا می باشد که تنها از طریق سیستم Mac قابلیت برنامه نویسی دارد. علاوه بر گوشی هوشمند آیفون، اپل واچ (Apple Watch) و مک (Mac) از دیگر محصولات پر طرفدار شرکت اپل هستند که با *طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS* توسعه داده می شوند.

*تاریخچه توسعه اپلیکیشن iOS*استیو جابز را می توان از نوابغ قرن حاضر دانست که توانست موفقیت شرکت اپل را از صفر به 100 برساند و محصولات آن را به تمام دنیا معرفی کند. سیستم عامل iOS برای اولین بار در سال 2007 و همراه با گوشی آیفون به بازار آمد. این سیستم عامل ابتدا با نام iphone OS که مخفف عبارت iphone Operation System بود، شناخته شد اما در سال 2010 به iOS تغییر نام داد. ویژگی شاخص مدل های اولیه سیستم عامل iOS, عدم دسترسی به فایل های سیستمی حتی برای کاربران آیفون بود. به مرور زمان و با شروع *طراحی اپ iOS* شرکت اپل سیاست خود در توسعه iOS را تغییر داد و امروزه برنامه نویسان امکان طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS برای انتشار و فروش در اپ استور را دارند.
*زبان برنامه نویسی و طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS*Objective-c اولین زبان برنامه نویسی در سیستم عامل iOS محسوب می شود که امروزه زبان های جدیدتری جایگزین آن شده اند. حدود 5 سال پیش، اپل زبان برنامه نویسی Swift را برای ساخت اپلیکیشن iOS معرفی کرد که در سال 2019 زبان دیگری با نام Swift UI روانه بازار شد. Swift یک زبان برنامه نویسی متن باز (Open Source) برای سیستم های مک و لینوکس (Linux) است که کدنویسی برای طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS در محیط Xcode انجام می شود. در سال 2018 در حدود 350000 اپلیکیشن با زبان برنامه نویسی Swift در اپ استور منتشر شده اند که نشان از محبوبیت این زبان برنامه نویسی در *طراحی اپ iOS* دارد.

*توسعه نرم افزارهای iOS*برنامه نویسان iOS تنها با داشتن اکانت developer اپل (Distribution account) و پرداخت سالانه 103 دلار به عنوان هزینه اشتراک، می توانند به طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS بپردازند که خروجی آن با فرم Ad Hoc در اپل استور قابل انتشار می باشد. در غیر این صورت برنامه های نوشته شده برای *ساخت اپلیکیشن iOS* با فرمت payload خروجی گرفته می شوند که تنها بر روی سیستم مک یا آیفون شخص برنامه نویس قابل مشاهده هستند.
*طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS در ایران*طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS به دلیل محدودیت برنامه و آموزش های لازم در ایران، از جمله کارهایی است که نیاز به تخصص و دانش بروز شده دارد به همین دلیل تعداد افراد متخصص در توسعه اپلیکیشن iOS ، در ایران بسیار محدود هستند. به جرات می توان گفت ما در شرکت الو اپلیکیشن، قوی ترین و مجرب ترین تیم برنامه نویس iOS را تشکیل داده ایم تا در *ساخت اپلیکیشن iOS* در ایران جزو بهترین ها باشیم.

*یادگیری توسعه و طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS*سوال بسیاری از علاقه مندان به یادگیری *طراحی اپ iOS* این است که پروسه یادگیری از کجا شروع می شود. باید گفت به دلیل کمبود منابع آموزشی معتبر به زبان فارسی، اولین مرحله آموزش با جستجو در منابع و سایت های خارجی و یا مراجعه به سایت شرکت اپل شروع می شود. شما با دانلود سری کتاب های everyone can code که در *سایت اپل* موجود است میتوانید اطلاعات و دانش مقدماتی و پایه را کسب کنید، سپس با انجام تمرین و پروژه هایی که برای خود تعریف می کنید تواناییتان را در ساخت اپلیکیشن iOS تقویت کنید.

*اپ استور پلتفرمی برای انتشار اپلیکیشن های iOS*اپ استور یکی از عوامل مهم در رشد و رونق اقتصادی شرکت اپل از سال 2008 تا به امروز می باشد. جستجو و انتشار اپلیکیشن های iOS تنها در این پلتفرم امکان پذیر است. اپ استور با سیاست های اختصاصی شرکت اپل توانسته است بیش از 500 میلیون بازدید کننده در هفته داشته باشد. در حال حاضر حدود 20 میلیون توسعه دهنده در اپ استور ریجیستر شده اند که مجموع درآمد آنها در سال 2018 حدود 100 میلیارد دلار تخمین زده شده است. شما با مراجعه به سایت Statista می توانید تعداد دانلود اپلیکیشن iOS از اپ استور بین سال های 2008 تا 2017 را مشاهده کنید. این نمودار صعودی نشان دهنده تاثیر اپ استور بر رونق *طراحی اپ iOS* در دهه اخیر است.

* در آخر*
با توجه به سیر صعودی موفقیت در *ساخت اپلیکیشن iOS* و محبوبیت محصولات شرکت اپل در بازار جهانی، میتوان گفت با ساخت اپلیکیشن حرفه ای برای کسب و کار خود، آینده ای روشن در بازار تجارت دیجیتال خواهید داشت. با وارد شدن به دنیای اپ استور به عنوان صاحب کار یا توسعه دهنده میتوانید با طراحی اپلیکیشن iOS اختصاصی خود و فروش آن کسب درآمد قابل توجهی داشته باشید.

----------

